
Political scientists gathered to discuss our democracy. They're scared - aaronbrethorst
https://www.vox.com/2017/10/13/16431502/america-democracy-decline-liberalism?utm_content=buffer6abfa&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
lewisinc
So... when are we going to start seeing Political Science and Philosophy
taught in the US public educational systems?

